# A Collection Of Outdoor Related Pics.....Captioned..



## Dave Hadden (Mar 27, 2012)

I spent four years as a road salesman here on Vancouver Island and some of the scenery encountered was simply gorgeous. Conuma River valley view.







Here's a pair of Trumpeter Swans in Head Bay, along the way to Tahsis on the west side.







Sometimes in the spring I'd encounter a doe with it's fawn and often I could run them down on foot so the fawn would freeze. Then I'd take a pic or two and leave.







While I was working at Eden Lake on Graham Island one of the logging trucks hit this eagle. We boxed it up and flew it to a recovery place out of Vancouver.







Sometimes fishing remote rivers for steelhead makes for interesting encounters.







But the rewards can be worth it. This is around 16 lbs and is a wild doe from a river north of where I live.







Hard to tell from this Instamatic pic but that is one big black bear sitting back there.
Three of us were inching past in when one guy fell in and then floundered around gathering himself back up. I swear I saw that bear snicker to itself, but, full of fish it wasn't hungry enough to chase us I guess.







I was going home for lunch one day in Sandspit when I spotted this pair on the beach. She was very coquettish and kept turning away from the very hot and bothered buck. I almost felt like a dirty old man too. 







More later.

Take care.


----------

